# Resort reviews need info on DVD and WiFi



## Bill4728 (Sep 1, 2005)

What do you think about asking that all resort reviews should include info about DVD players and Internet access?  In todays modern world, not having a cheap DVD player at a resort is the sign of a poorly stocked resort.  And many of us now find Internet access a feature which we need to know about.  

TIA


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree with you about internet, however I wouldn't make wireless a requirement.  Many places charge +/-$10. a day, which is too dear for me.  I'd rather use dialup at 50 cents a call if necessary.  But I would like to know if I am staying at a place where the phones are hard-wired and you can't hook in a modem wire (Imperial Waikiki used to be like that)/

As for not having a "cheap DVD" player being the sign of a poorly stocked resort, I beg to differ.  To many of us, its totally unnecessary.  One of my resorts, in Las Vegas, is slowly adding them.  But how many people watch DVD's during a stay in Las Vegas?  And if the resort has, say 500 units, times $50. or so for a cheap DVD player, how much is that you want the owners to spend?  If its that important to you, watch on your laptop.

JMHO, of course.  YMMV, and prolly does.

Fern



			
				Bill4728 said:
			
		

> In todays modern world, not having a cheap DVD player at a resort is the sign of a poorly stocked resort.
> TIA


----------



## Keitht (Sep 2, 2005)

Personally, the last thing I care about when away is Internet access.  I haven't a clue whether or not any of the resorts I have stayed at have the facility.  No problem in people including the fact if they know it, but I feel that expecting comments on availability or otherwise is taking it too far.
Resort reviews are all about what interested or affected an individual not every detail of the resort.  If we start requesting specific information where do we stop?  Details such as Internet access should be the responsibility of the resort to provide in the resort details.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 2, 2005)

Internet access is important to me as I always travel with a laptop. I try to check in daily at work, just so I don't have any surprises when I get home. I also usually check TUG and my personal email. I'm too cheap to pay much for service, however, and get really annoyed at those resorts that charge for toll-free access. A modest per call charge I can live with (I think my bill was under $3 for the week at the Embassy Grand Beach) but $1 for a toll-free call crosses the line. The only resort I've ever stayed in where I just could NOT get the dialup to work was the Marriott Custom House.

As for the DVD players, unless the kids noticed, I would probably never know. They like DVDs, but I don't own any and if I did, would watch them at home, not on vacation. We don't have cable TV at home, so we enjoy watching some TV shows if we are sitting around the resort. Should I confess an addiction to the Sci Fi channel? And last year while we were at OLCC, we discovered some show that was true stories about airports. What a hoot! Usually the weather channel stays on if I get control of the remote (which doesn't happen very often).

Sheila


----------



## debraxh (Sep 2, 2005)

Aren't those types of things in the II/RCI online resort descriptions and listed in the confirmations?

I probably wouldn't notice if there was a DVD player, but high speed internet access is usually "advertised" at the resort.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 2, 2005)

*Reviews needed in and of themselves!*

Everytime I have a resort I need to learn more about I am thrilled to find a TUG review. I rely on our members for honesty and use Tuggers reports in making exchange decisions.  If it's mandated that dvd and internet access be included we will lose out on hearing from Tuggers who aren't concerned about those issues.  I care more about the cleanliness of units, quality of the resort, etc.  When I want to access the web, and the connection isn't readily available at the exchange resort, I use libraries or internet cafes.  
Barb


----------



## Keitht (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks Barb,

You have voiced my feelings exactly.  I didn't express them before as I might be viewed as biased as I look after the European Reviews.


----------

